# Observations between Barony and Surf Watch



## pfrank4127 (Jul 11, 2010)

Recently just returned from Hilton Head Island, we stayed a week at Surf Watch (recently did a review) and then 3 nights at Barony.  We had a wonderful time at both resorts but thought it would be interesting to post my observations between the two resorts. (We enjoyed them both!)  Also wanted to say how great it was that Marriott allows you to keep your current villa until your new villa is ready even though two different resorts.

1.  *Layout* is very similar but:
            Liked the bigger laundry room in Surf Watch
            Liked the kitchen layout in Surf Watch (Barony has a small closet)
            Liked the entry flooring in Surf Watch, didn't like the tile at Barony
            Liked the shelving in the "AC ROOM" that was installed in Surf Watch
            Liked the plastic covers on the dining room chairs at Barony!
            Liked the dresser space at Surf Watch
            Liked the master shower at Surf Watch (kids liked jacuzzi)

          Rooms seemed longer at Surf Watch and wider at Barony

2.  *Location:* 

            I would not pay extra for an Ocean Vista room at Surf Watch.
            I would DEFINITELY pay for an Oceanfront room.
            Garden rooms seemed further at Surf Watch.
            Had to cross a street at Barony in the Garden Rooms
            Access to beach easier at Barony
            Cell phone reception better at Surf Watch.
            Easier to access Highway 278 st Surf Watch

3.  *Activities*

              The activities were better at Barony.
              Activity staff was more interactive at Barony.
              Chair reserving was out of control at Barony.
              Feature Pool being at the beach equals crowded at Barony.
              Always able to get a chair at feature pool at Surf Watch.
              Pool bar was better at Barony
              Feature pool bathroom was cleaner at Barony.

Side note:  I think both resorts could do a better job encouraging recycling.  There was no recycling can at our Surf Watch room.  Barony had one in the "AC room".  No convenient place to empty recycling can at either resort; Surf Watch the closest recycling location was at the sports court, and not sure about Barony.  I think that Marriott could easily place a large container  in the trash rooms located behind the elevators.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 11, 2010)

I hear that there is a fantastic buffet next to Barony at the Westin.  Did you try it out and what can you tell us about it if you did?  i.e. price, offerings, etc.

Thanks


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 11, 2010)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I hear that there is a fantastic buffet next to Barony at the Westin.  Did you try it out and what can you tell us about it if you did?  i.e. price, offerings, etc.
> 
> Thanks



We didn't but plan on doing that next rip.  I can tell you the music was loud and it was hoping at the Westin.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 11, 2010)

pfrank4127 said:


> Recently just returned from Hilton Head Island, we stayed a week at Surf Watch (recently did a review) and then 3 nights at Barony.  We had a wonderful time at both resorts but thought it would be interesting to post my observations between the two resorts. (We enjoyed them both!)  Also wanted to say how great it was that Marriott allows you to keep your current villa until your new villa is ready even though two different resorts.
> 
> 1.  *Layout* is very similar but:
> Liked the bigger laundry room in Surf Watch
> ...



Good review. Someitmes it is hard to pick one or the other. They both have great points. We own at th Barony. Did not like the street traffic on the road that runs thru Surfwatch. Liked the fishing pond. Beach pool at the Barony is always packed. However, there is a pool behind the Garden units that is never full. We liked the layout of the Barony better then Surfwatch. Barony is in the Royal plantion. We felt safer. Surfwatch is next to a public park and Surfwatch is wide open. Anybody can drive or walk in.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 11, 2010)

What your opinion of the garden view villas grounds to the Barony garden view grounds villas?

Thanks


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 11, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> What your opinion of the garden view villas grounds to the Barony garden view grounds villas?
> 
> Thanks



Barony has a pool by the garden view units and Surf Watch doesn't which makes Barony more appealing to me.  I have  to say one other observation was parking was very tight at Barony and better at Surf Watch.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 11, 2010)

There is recycling (various cans for glass, plastic, paper) in the parking area underneath the villas at Surfwatch but they don't really make it obvious unless you ask or look for it.

I agree about your points on these two resorts- we love them both.  I think it would be nice if SW had a pool near the garden units (perhaps near the indoor pool like they have at Barony).

Great review!

tlwmkw


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

I think one really needs to look at each view type at each resort.  Also, if one is exchanging in through II, assume the worse case scenario, namely gardenview units.  IMO, that puts SW far ahead in that situation, BB ahead for OF and a wash for OS/OV.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 11, 2010)

Dean said:


> I think one really needs to look at each view type at each resort.  Also, if one is exchanging in through II, assume the worse case scenario, namely gardenview units.  IMO, that puts SW far ahead in that situation, BB ahead for OF and a wash for OS/OV.



We stayed at Surf Watch in garden this last trip due to II trade; my wife felt Surf Watch garden was a looonnng walk.  Of course it could of been that we were dragging 4 kids with us!!   Regardless the worst day at HHI is better than the best day anywhere else.


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2010)

pfrank4127 said:


> We stayed at Surf Watch in garden this last trip due to II trade; my wife felt Surf Watch garden was a looonnng walk.  Of course it could of been that we were dragging 4 kids with us!!   Regardless the worst day at HHI is better than the best day anywhere else.


Depends on which building your in but it's maybe 200-250 yards to the pool by the beach.  It is likely around the same distance at BB but the separation from the main part of the property is significant to me.  SW also has some GV units by the main pool which is somewhat closer.


----------



## CMF (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the woodsy courtyard feel at Barony and the golf course that is practically next door.  Barony also has a Spa on site.  I love the shower at Surfwatch.

Charles


----------



## RBERR1 (Jul 12, 2010)

They are both great resorts and if someone said to me you had to stay at either one in HHI, I would say either way awesome.  They are not Grande Ocean but they are both great.  

Even when I stayed at Gardenview at Barony though, the walk to the beach was fast. We walked out the back gate and walked through the Westin.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jul 12, 2010)

For the outdoor and adventure/explorer crowd:

SurfWatch has a large public park next door with tennis courts, bike/running trails/paths, and large open grass fields.  But it is limited for extended bike riding or running/walking unless you access the beach or the bike path along the main road.  The boardwalk between the main campus and the beach crosses an interesting marsh land were you might see crabs, turtles and other creatures.  You might see birds of prey.   

Baroney is within Port Royal Plantation with miles of tree-lined roads for running/walking/cycling.  Port Royal offers golf, tennis, and other sporting activites in the plantation.  Contains the historical remains of early HHI settlements and Civil War battery ruins.  Also, has an interesting low-tide area at the northeastern tip of the island where you can walk out into the ocean for a few hundred yards.  You will see gators, beavers, turtles, and birds of prey on Port Royal.


----------



## bwenzel (Jul 12, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> What your opinion of the garden view villas grounds to the Barony garden view grounds villas?
> 
> Thanks



Two things we love our gardenview unit for at Barony:  1.  The pool area is almost to yourself.  If want to left alone and avoid the crowds this is for you.  Walk to beach is no more than five minutes or you can take the golf cart that comes by about every five/ten minutes.  2.  Only the gardenview units get two Master Bathrooms in the villa, both with jacuzzi tubs!

Have to admit, I love the showers and the indoor pool area at Surfwatch!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Commander-In-Chief needs some true R&R, she has been caring for her ill mother for the past ten months; 24/7. 

This is why we selected Surfwatch for two weeks this fall.

My first thought was to go back to GO for two weeks but we feel Surfwatch will be less crowded and more secluded.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2010)

PFRANK4127 that was a very nice review of Surfwatch garden villas.

I truely liked OceanWatch, Myrtle Beach and GO on Hilton Head Island anytime in the month of April or October.


----------



## pfrank4127 (Jul 12, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> PFRANK4127 that was a very nice review of Surfwatch garden villas.
> 
> I truely liked OceanWatch, Myrtle Beach and GO on Hilton Head Island anytime in the month of April or October.



Thanks.  This is such a great place  to help each other learn.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice comparison, pfrank.  We go back and forth - when we're at SurfWatch we like it better, when we're at Barony it's the best.  You listed all the good and not-so-good points of each very nicely.

Pedro, enjoy your fall weeks.  We LOVE Hilton Head in late September and October, it's just perfect with cool nights, warm lazy days and warm ocean temps.  Tell your wife that the spa at Barony does VERY nice pedicures for some well-deserved pampering.  I don't usually do the spa thing except for pedicures, and those I only do on vacation.  Haven't felt like I've wasted the money yet, at Barony's spa.  And if the resort van is available, they'll pick up your wife at SW and then bring her home again.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 13, 2010)

Old Hickory said:


> For the outdoor and adventure/explorer crowd:
> 
> Baroney is within Port Royal Plantation with miles of tree-lined roads for running/walking/cycling.  Port Royal offers golf, tennis, and other sporting activites in the plantation.  Contains the historical remains of early HHI settlements and Civil War battery ruins.  Also, has an interesting low-tide area at the northeastern tip of the island where you can walk out into the ocean for a few hundred yards.  You will see gators, beavers, turtles, and birds of prey on Port Royal.



To get a preview of the historical markers within Port Royal Plantation - see
The Battle of Port Royal Marker.  Be sure to scroll down and see other nearby markers.

Also if you're interested in learning more about Hilton Head Civil war history, see posts # 7 and #11 within this previous Tug Thread about HHI Marriott timeshares

Some of the links within that thread no longer work. So I've updated them here:
Coastal Discovery Museum at Honey Horn Plantation


 - Baynard Mausoleum, oldest intact structure on HHI (built in 1846) located in Zion Cemetery near intersection of US 278 and Mathews Drive.

Within Sea Pines Plantation are the Baynard-Stoney Plantation Ruins - The Story of the Ruins.  See this South Carolina Archives and History link for pics of the Baynard-Stoney Ruins - click on the pics to enlarge






 - Dock built by Union Troops on Hilton Head Island, April 1862


Richard


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Richard, thanks for those links.  Last trip we had a little bit of time but no luck finding the Baynard Mausoleum or Ruins.  Now we'll know just where to look next time!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 13, 2010)

Richard is such a great first name and thanks for the update web site information.


----------

